# Any new penturners out there?



## shadetree_1 (Jul 20, 2012)

This is for a new pen turner only! Looking for a newbie on a limited budget without a lot of cash to spare for wood, this is a "FREE" SFRB of 18 blanks looking for a new home! China Berry- Maple- Red Cedar -Buckeye Burl- Ironwood and others, I'll pay the postage you just have to promise to have fun !!

Just giving back a little of the kindness and great fellowship and fun I've found on WB.

Joe


----------



## Final Strut (Jul 20, 2012)

Joe,

You are awesome. That is a mighty fine collection of pen blanks someone is going to get their hands on. They should make either some killer pens or a pretty pile of chips


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Jul 23, 2012)

shadetree_1 said:


> This is for a new pen turner only! Looking for a newbie on a limited budget without a lot of cash to spare for wood, this is a "FREE" SFRB of 18 blanks looking for a new home! China Berry- Maple- Red Cedar -Buckeye Burl- Ironwood and others, I'll pay the postage you just have to promise to have fun !!
> 
> Just giving back a little of the kindness and great fellowship and fun I've found on WB.
> 
> Joe



Joe, my name's Dan and I'm 13 years old. I just joined and came across your post. I'd be very interested in getting these blanks if possible. I've turned about 14 pens so far, but want to try turning some more "exotic" pens. 
Thanks, Dan


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Dan.S.314 said:


> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is for a new pen turner only! Looking for a newbie on a limited budget without a lot of cash to spare for wood, this is a "FREE" SFRB of 18 blanks looking for a new home! China Berry- Maple- Red Cedar -Buckeye Burl- Ironwood and others, I'll pay the postage you just have to promise to have fun !!
> ...



They are yours my friend! PM me your address and I'll get them out to you!

Joe


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Jul 23, 2012)

shadetree_1 said:


> Dan.S.314 said:
> 
> 
> > shadetree_1 said:
> ...



Awesome. I'll post a picture of the pens I turn with it. I can email or call you about address. And yes, I promise to have fun with it!
Dan


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Dan.S.314 said:


> shadetree_1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is for a new pen turner only! Looking for a newbie on a limited budget without a lot of cash to spare for wood, this is a "FREE" SFRB of 18 blanks looking for a new home! China Berry- Maple- Red Cedar -Buckeye Burl- Ironwood and others, I'll pay the postage you just have to promise to have fun !!
> ...



Dan Your PM recieving ability is disabled you are sending but I can't send to you! check it out. maybe because you are so new I'm not sure


----------



## Dan.S.314 (Jul 24, 2012)

Huh. That's odd. I'll check and if it doesn't work I'll ask Kevin about it.


----------

